# Gunners Up Ergo-Fetch Bumper



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

https://www.gunnersup.com/Gunners-Up-Ergo-Fetch-Bumper-p/gu-bumper.htm

I just put a 5 Star Review in the Gunners Up website for this product.

They have some cool features that differentiate them from "standard" bumpers, while being at a competitive price point under that of other "premium" bumpers.

If you're looking at something other than the "standard" 2 inch knobby-style bumpers, for example 3 inch bumpers, I believe they are a great value and very much worth looking at.

Chris


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Chris, I read your review. Have you had yours long enough to know if they hold up over time? Do they remain soft in freezing (not just cold) temps? In the freezing temps I like the Dokken bumpers but they haven't help up well and are only 2".


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Renee P. said:


> Chris, I read your review. Have you had yours long enough to know if they hold up over time? Do they remain soft in freezing (not just cold) temps? In the freezing temps I like the Dokken bumpers but they haven't help up well and are only 2".


They are not made of the foam material like the dokkens. No I have not had them a long time. I've only trained with them a few times. They are more of a plastic-like polymer than a foam. They are "sealed" and don't take on water like the Dokken ducks seem to - and they don't give off that odor that the dokkens do after exposed to water. 

I've not trained with them below freezing. I'll go grab one from the truck and stick it in the freezer and report back.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I left one in the freezer for several hours. I dropped it on ceramic tile and then threw it landing in on concrete.. This bumper appears to be significantly less prone to cracking when used below freezing temperatures on hard surfaces.

That said, I am done letting my dog pick bumpers up off of concrete. A compulsion to fetch, combined with a bumper on concrete, can easily break a dog’s teeth. I was too lazy with my dog a few months ago and broke my dog’s tooth.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

They look neat and I like being able to stand them up. Do you think I could add my 4 dozen old ones to my Snow Goose spread so I can justify having more .


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

First I want to say I have tons of respect for Chris and consider him to be a good friend and have only met him once in person.
Everybody seems to like these but I am going to be the negative Norbert here. Got nothing against the bumper in fact I think they might be good for FF when going to the ground but over all I think they are unnecessary. Also at 10 bucks a bumper there aint no way Im going to buy one. I use almost exclusively 2 inch bumpers. I use a lot of bumpers, probably around 50 so these bumpers would not be economical for me. I only use bumpers for yard work and very young puppies. I Never use bumpers for marks. Yes sometimes puppies will cigar the 2 inch bumpers or drag them buy the rope. I have a feeling young puppies will drag these new ones by the rope also. I no longer worry about cigaring bumpers. Pups seem to grow out of this and I have never had a problem when it comes to carrying real birds.
Just my opinion but I see little to no value to these bumpers but can see how they could be attractive to some. Sorry Chris you seem to like these a lot and I respect that but for me not so much.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Chris!

I don't really need any bumpers right now so trying not to look...


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Pounce was supposed to be my last. However, a "deposit" check was mailed
a few weeks ago. 

I bought six (free shipping) and will take the ropes off (for awhile). Hillmann
puppies "go to the ground".....often.


----------

